# موديل كباس التكييف ونظيره من الموديلات الاخرى



## محسن يوسف (5 يونيو 2010)

مرفق مستند لمعرفه قدره الكباس الذى لديك وموديل الكباس المناظر له من الموديلات الاخرى


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (6 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك ولكن الصورة غير واضحة تمنياتى لك بكل توفيق &


----------



## marinz elkomy (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا بش مهندس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يوليو 2010)

كثر الله خيرك 
زملاءنا الكرام هلا تفضلتم باعادة كتابة الجدول ليكون واضحا اكثر و تعم الفائدة 
جهد مشكور من زميلنا الفاضل و علينا ان نساهم في دعمه


----------



## MOATASEM_ZIN (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محسن يوسف (6 يوليو 2010)

مرفق مستند اخر اتمنى ان يكون اكثر وضوحا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك فعلا واضخ و ممتاز افادكم و افادنا الله بعلمه وشملنا بغوثه و جوده و كرمه
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## علي مصيلحي (16 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*


----------



## المهندس الأسمداوي (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على المجهود الكبير وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق &


----------



## روسيانا (20 يونيو 2011)

اثابك الله ورفعك واعز مقامك


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (21 يونيو 2011)

_جزاك الله خيراخي محسن جعلها الله مع زميلك في ميزان حسناتكم_


----------



## amrelnagar (14 يوليو 2011)

نفع الله بكم الناس اجمعين وبارك فيكم وزادكم الله من عنده


----------



## mohamedtop (14 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## Ademe (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هده المواضيع الهامه


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## ايمن الناقة (16 يوليو 2011)

جزيتم الجنة جميعاً ان شاء الله ومشكورييييين


----------



## الجنيص2011 (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::55::55::55::55:
[/size
]
اريد ان اعرف طريقة تحديد اطراف الكباس وامبيرة 
وشكرا


----------



## الجنيص2011 (21 يوليو 2011)

اريد معرفة اعطال كارير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (21 يوليو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## SAMEH7777 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*جميل جدا بشمهندس*



محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> مرفق مستند لمعرفه قدره الكباس الذى لديك وموديل الكباس المناظر له من الموديلات الاخرى


السلام عليكم 
اتشرف وارض على المهندس محسن 
طبعا 
كل الموديلات دى تكييفات r22​


----------



## SAMEH7777 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

تابع
كل الموديلات R22
وتكيفات فقط ولاتبريد ايدا
وشكرا جزيلا
sameh7777​


----------



## SAMEH7777 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> مرفق مستند لمعرفه قدره الكباس الذى لديك وموديل الكباس المناظر له من الموديلات الاخرى


 

*             موضوع في قمة الخيااال
طرحت فابدعت
دمت ودام عطائك
ودائما بأنتظار جديدك الشيق​ لك خالص حبي وأشواقي
سلمت اناملك الذهبيه على ماخطته لنا
اعذب التحايا لك


​ لكـ خالص احترامي
​*​​


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## marawan_983 (13 يوليو 2013)

نعم ممكن اشغل الكباس من غير كباستور اركب فرد كهرب على cوالفرد الثانى على sمع ملامسة r بمفك اول مايقوم الكباس يجب رفع المفك


----------



## مصطفى معتصم (10 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## شريف عبده (8 سبتمبر 2014)

نشكر الله الكريم


----------



## engkfa (13 سبتمبر 2014)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..... الف شكر


----------



## Eng. Memo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك. موضوع رائع


----------



## hassanaiy (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (6 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mostafa88abdo (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم احمد مرسى (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم سعيد انى انضميت اليكم


----------



## rmka (30 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا ............ولكن اعتقد الرابط لايعمل ....


----------

